# Radon Slide Carbon 140 Erfahrung



## lrepsak (16. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,


ich bin neu hier im Forum, lese aber schon länger mit, da dieses Jahr ein neues Bike (Fully) ansteht, das mein rund 20 Jahre altes Kona Explosif ersetzen soll.


Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Trail / Allmountain –Bike, Radgröße 27,5 und habe das Radon Slide 140 Carbon in die engere Wahl mit einbezogen. Bisher kenne ich nur die Testberichte, die auf der Radon-Seite verlinkt sind, habe aber noch keine Erfahrungsberichte hier im Forum gefunden


Ich habe zwar den einen oder anderen Post gefunden, in dem jemand schrieb, er hat es bestellt oder auch schon geliefert bekommen, aber insgesamt gibt es nur wenig Information zu dem Rad.


Also, wenn ihr mehr dazu wisst, das Rad habt und schon die eine oder andere Tour damit gemacht habt, immer her mit euren Eindrücken.



Noch etwas zur Größe: Ich bin 176 groß, Schrittlänge bei 83-84 cm, relativ lange Arme, Gewicht 84 kg. Da dürfte M die richtige Wahl sein, auch wenn es eher tourenorientiert genutzt werden soll, oder?


----------



## filiale (16. März 2016)

Klar M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. März 2016)

M würde ich auch sagen....apropos..willst Du Dein Explosif verkaufen? Wenn ja, wie gross? und gerne Rest per PM


----------



## PikayHoSo (19. März 2016)

Hi,

ich hab jetzt die ersten 300-400km hinter mir.
Hab einen L-Rahmen genommen (184, 85cm Schrittlänge), passt für mich gut, allerdings muss ich die 125er RS Reverb relativ weit "ausgezogen" montieren, fahre aber auch gerne mit relativ gestrecktem Bein (Ebene und bergauf). Finde aber trotzdem Sattelversenkbarkeit noch ausreichend.

Geht bergauf wie die Sau, aber auch weil die Reifen recht leicht sind (Nobby Nic 2,2 Liteskin) und die haben bergab schon ein relativ niedriges Gripniveau. Bin jetzt bei dem Schnee und Matsch auf Onza IBEX 2,4 gegangen, die wiegen 850g pro Reifen was das Rad dann wiederum etwas träger/schwerer macht (ja es geht einfach nicht alles).

Sonst gut zu fahren, ggf. etwas steiler Lenkwinkel ist ab und zu für meinen Geschmack einen Ticken nervös, dafür sau wenig (hab vorher lange ein GHOST ERT mit 160mm gehabt muss ich auch zugeben).

Der Rahmen relativ sauber, mit kleinen Abstrichen in der Verarbeitung an den Lagerstellen und ich hab gleich auf der ersten Ausfahrt einen Platten gehabt (Nagel eingefahren) und bei Ausbau des HR kam mir das Schaltwerk entgegen, weil die kleine Sicherungsschraube am Schaltauge gefehlt hat (wohl Montagefehler bei Radon).

Aber für den Preis bin ich echt zufrieden, die 2x11 ist eine super Schaltung die mir immer wieder bestätigt das 1x11 für mich keine Alternative wäre - wobei ich gedacht hätte, dass mir ein Berggang fehlt - es ist aber fast so das mir 1-2 dickere Gänge fehlen. Überlege noch ob ich nicht vorne auf 38er Blatt umrüste und schau ob der Umwerfer auch 12 Zähne packt.
Die MT5 Bremse ist auch super aber manchmal laut (Nässe), aber nur beim bremsen also kein Schleifen im Fahrbetrieb. 

Obwohl ich doch ehr recht kräftig bin ausreichende Rahmensteifheit (irgendiwie gabs in der Bike wohl gerad einen test wo der Radon Rahmen wohl nicht absolut top in der Beziehung abgechnitten hat).

Getauscht neben Reifen habe ich noch den Sattel, da nach 200km der Selle und mein Ar**** keine Gemeinseimkeiten gefunden hatten.

Hoffe habe alle wichtigen Punkte erwähnt - wenn du noch was wissen willst einfach melden.


----------



## Beach90 (21. März 2016)

Hey,
habe das Bike nun 800 Km im Mittelgebirge bewegt. Für flowige Trails wo man es schön Laufen lassen kann ist es perfekt. Man merkt das leichte Gesamtgewicht, indem das Handling unheimlich easy ist. Auch Hinterrad versetzen macht das Slide gern. 
Bin am Wochenende eine Downhillstrecke damit runter, dort kommt es schnell an seine Grenzen. Aber für Trail- & Allmountaintouren ist das Bike perfekt.
An die kurze Reverb musste ich mich auch erst gewöhnen, aber passt auch. Die Nobbys die drauf sind, sind keine Gripwunder, aber werden aus Geizigkeit noch runtergefahren  
Warum ich das Bike jetzt schon liebe:
- Keine Mavic Systemlaufräder drauf, sondern schöne Dts
- 2 x 11 deckt alles ab was man braucht
- Das Fox Fahrwerk arbeitet wie ein Schweizer Uhrwerk. Kein Vergleich zu RS.
- Das niedrige Gesamtgewicht sorgt Bergauf - Bergab für ordentlich Fahrspaß. So muss das!

Kanns Bike nur empfehlen. Für verblocktes & Alpines Gelände sowie Bikeparks habe ich mir noch ein Swoop 170 in den Einkaufswagen gelegt.
.


----------



## fiestamalte (17. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege mir auch das Slide Carbon 140 zuzulegen. Bin 179cm mit 85cm Schrittlänge. Ich habe ursprünglich zum M Rahmen tendiert, bin mir aber unsicher ob ich nicht doch L mit nehmen soll.

Fahre im Enduro das Strive Race M, da ist der Reach bei 448 und der Stack bei 615 beim Slide in L liegt der Reach bei 450 und der Stack bei 605. 

Fährt jemand von euch ein l bei ähnlicher Körpergröße? Was ist denn für eine Vorbaulänge montiert?

Grüße
Malte


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. April 2016)

fiestamalte schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich überlege mir auch das Slide Carbon 140 zuzulegen. Bin 179cm mit 85cm Schrittlänge. Ich habe ursprünglich zum M Rahmen tendiert, bin mir aber unsicher ob ich nicht doch L mit nehmen soll.
> 
> ...



Hi,

habe Dir meine Erfahrung mit dem Bike ja bereits per PN geschrieben. Die Vorbaulänge ist (sofern keine Lieferschwierigkeiten für einzelne Längen) wie folgt: 16": 50mm, 18": 60mm, 20": 60mm, 22": 70mm

Ich fühle mich wie gesagt bei meiner Größe (1,85m, 85er Schrittlänge) zu einem 20" tendieren - aber wie immer ist dies Geschmacksache und von vielen Faktoren wie Fahrstil, Einsatzzweck und Fahrtechnik ab.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## PikayHoSo (18. April 2016)

Radon-Bikes[ATTACH]485061[/ATTACH]  schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe Dir meine Erfahrung mit dem Bike ja bereits per PN geschrieben. Die Vorbaulänge ist (sofern keine Lieferschwierigkeiten für einzelne Längen) wie folgt: 16": 50mm, 18": 60mm, 20": 60mm, 22": 70mm
> 
> ...





Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe Dir meine Erfahrung mit dem Bike ja bereits per PN geschrieben. Die Vorbaulänge ist (sofern keine Lieferschwierigkeiten für einzelne Längen) wie folgt: 16": 50mm, 18": 60mm, 20": 60mm, 22": 70mm
> 
> ...



Hi,

möchte dem Andi zustimmen - des Slide ist relativ kurz und flach aus meiner Sicht. Denke mit dem 20'' bist du bei der gleichen Schrittlänge wie ich (auch 85) schon gut aufgehoben. Ich habe die 125 Reverb schon 9 cm über max. Einstecktiefe montieren müssen um den richtigen Beinwinkel hinzubekommen. D.h. bei 18'' müsstestes du die Stütze noch weiter rausziehen. Jetzt bin ich mit 184 zwar bisschen größer, sitze aber sehr entspannt auf dem Rad. 


Würde dir ja eine Probefahrt anbieten, aber ich fürchte Radon ist einiges näher.
Aber vielleicht gibt es ja einen Sevicepartner der dir eine Probefahrt anbietet in deiner Nähe?

@Radon-Bikes: Das wäre doch vielleicht auch noch eine Idee: Ein anderer Hersteller hat eine Gruppe der "MARKEx-Fans", da registrieren sich Owner der marke mit Model, Rahmengröße und PLZ und bieten Interessenten Probefahrten an - denke die Idee ist Klasse!

Grüße aus dem Süden!


----------



## fiestamalte (19. April 2016)

Ok, danke dann werde ich zum l mit kurzem Vorbau greifen.

Grüße


----------



## hubschraubaer (19. April 2016)

Hi,
bin auch am Slide Carbon interressiert.
Wie kommt es denn, daß das  9.0 XTR  mit o,65kg mehr Gesammtgewicht angegeben ist als das 9.0 mit XT Ausstattung ?
Oder ist das ein Versehen ?

Grüße aus Bielefeld


----------



## Schmandi (19. April 2016)

hubschraubaer schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin auch am Slide Carbon interressiert.
> Wie kommt es denn, daß das  9.0 XTR  mit o,65kg mehr Gesammtgewicht angegeben ist als das 9.0 mit XT Ausstattung ?
> Oder ist das ein Versehen ?
> ...



Hi,

das Mehrgewicht ggü. den anderen Modellen resultiert aus den relativ schweren Mavic Reifen. Diese Reifenkombi generiert zwar top Grip, wiegt allerdings auch ein wenig mehr als die Konkurrenz aus dem Hause Schwalbe oder Continental. Daher kann man (bei Bedarf) mit sehr wenig Aufwand eine 11 vor dem Komma erreichen, wenn der Fokus auf dem Gewicht liegen sollte.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmandi (19. April 2016)

Schmandi schrieb:


> Hi,



Liegt an den Reifen...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. April 2016)

Schmandi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das Mehrgewicht ggü. den anderen Modellen resultiert aus den relativ schweren Mavic Reifen. Diese Reifenkombi generiert zwar top Grip, wiegt allerdings auch ein wenig mehr als die Konkurrenz aus dem Hause Schwalbe oder Continental. Daher kann man (bei Bedarf) mit sehr wenig Aufwand eine 11 vor dem Komma erreichen, wenn der Fokus auf dem Gewicht liegen sollte.
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Hi,

dem kann ich nicht viel hinzufügen. Die Reifen sind in der Serie in der Tat schwerer - ich persönlich würde die Reifen aber erst einmal in "freier Wildbahn" testen und schauen, ob einem Gewicht oder Grip wichtiger ist. 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## hubschraubaer (19. April 2016)

Denn mal danke für die fixe Antwort.
In der Preisklasse spielt das Gewicht meines Erachtens nach natürlich eine Rolle.
Fahre zur Zeit  Schwalbe Rockis und  Conti X King. Kann da nichts negatives drüber sagen.
Ist denn das Fox Fahrwerk besser als das RS bzw. die Dts besser wie die Mavics ?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. April 2016)

hubschraubaer schrieb:


> Denn mal danke für die fixe Antwort.
> In der Preisklasse spielt das Gewicht meines Erachtens nach natürlich eine Rolle.
> Fahre zur Zeit  Schwalbe Rockis und  Conti X King. Kann da nichts negatives drüber sagen.
> Ist denn das Fox Fahrwerk besser als das RS bzw. die Dts besser wie die Mavics ?



Auch der Vergleich ist relativ schwer - sowohl RS als auch FOX sind in der Preisregion ganz oben dabei und sind von der Performance her sehr ähnlich. Auch die DT und Mavic Laufräder funktionieren 1A und sind m.M.n. beides Top-Komponenten. Welches gefällt Dir denn rein optisch besser?

Gruß, Andi


----------



## hubschraubaer (19. April 2016)

Optisch, was für mich von der Relevanz her eher zweitrangig ist, sind beide recht ansprechend.
Eher relevant ist die Preis/Leistung in Kombination mit der Qualität und Haltbarkeit.


----------



## danny2705 (20. August 2016)

Frage an die Radon Leute,
Ich habe auch ein Slide 140 Carbon. Echt tolles bike. Gebt ihr auch eine 150mm Gabel frei oder ist das too much?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube xc4 (21. August 2016)

Hab jetzt ca. 25.000hm mit dem RADON Slide Carbon 8.0 runtergeritten. Vom Fahrtechnikkurs Trails am Gardasee bis zur  6-Tages -Tour "Trans-Ligurien" in den ital./franz. Seealpen. Der Rest der Truppe fährt Litty 301.

Geometrie und Fahrwerk ist super - muss sich mit den 140mm auf keinen Fall vor den Litties verstecken. Super wendig und doch absolut sicher den Berg runter.

Was man im Ligurischen Hinterland auch schätzen lernt - das Bike lässt sich super angenehm tragen. Einerseits natürlich durch das geringe Gewicht, andererseits auch durch die ergonomische, handfreundliche Form (?) des Oberrohrs und die angenehme Schwerpunktlage.

Eine Nachteil muss man sich aber beim Carbon-Rahmen bewusst machen:  Jeders unvorsichtige Abstellen/Anlehnen, jedes Abspringen der Kette von der Kassette, jeder Umfaller oder ein hochgeschleuderter Stein führt fast unweigerlich zu Kratzer und Abplatzungen der Lackierung des Rahmens.   Nicht sicherheitskritisch - aber auch nicht schön.  Habe mein Bike vorsorglich großflächig mit schwarzer und transparenter Schutzfolie abgeklebt.  Trotzdem sind schon diverse Macken vorhanden.


----------



## cube xc4 (21. August 2016)

Hab noch zwei Sachen vergessen:

1) Fahre mit Körpergröße 176 cm und Schrittlänge 83 cm einen M-Rahmen.  Passt sehr gut.

2) Die werksseitig montierten Reifen beim Slide 8.0  sofort entsorgen. Sind Nobby-Nic *LS* (light-skin) -Reifen -> also das Gegenteil von pannensicher!!!! 
Habe aus versehen den Reifen auf die Hinterrad-Felge vor  meiner Trans-Ligurien-Tour montiert ( ja so was passiert in der Hektik, ist irgendwo noch rumgelegen). Hatte noch nie so viele Platten zu flicken!!!


----------



## andil1 (6. September 2016)

Hallo,
bin auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike und das Slide Carbon 140 8.0 ist in der engeren Wahl. Bin 178cm Groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 82 cm. Größe M müsste passen. Derzeit fahre ich ein Ghost AMR Lector 7700 mit 120mm. Was mich ein wenig irritiert ist der MTB-Test 02/16, wo der Hinterbau, die Bergabqualität ( Reserven ) und die Steifigkeit nicht so gut weg kamen. Liegt das am Rock Shox Fahrwerk? Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## rallleb (7. September 2016)

Ja die Steifigkeit liegt immer am Fahrwerk... besser mit Fox und wenn genug Geld vorhanden ist, am besten Fox mit kashima Beschichtung... Bringt extreme Steifigkeit


----------



## EbbOcnx (20. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir gestern Abend endlich mein Radon Slide 140 8.0 bestellt. Leider ist das Rad immer noch mit Nobby Nic ausgestattet. Legt Radon hier noch einen entsprechenden Ersatzreifen (z.B. Mountain King) bei?
Grüße Dominik


----------



## PikayHoSo (20. September 2016)

Hi,

also ich habe (obwohl bereits im November 2015 geliefert) noch einen zusätzlichen Reifensatz bekommen (siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/reifensatz-gratis.797596/#post-13849681). Aber ist auch Schwalbe:  2,35er-Nobby Nic in Trail-Mischung und Rock-Razor-Hinterreifen in Pace-Compound


----------



## steve99 (8. Mai 2017)

Gibt es eigentlich nur so wenige Biker die das Slide 140 Carbon haben oder warum ist hier nichts los... 

Würde gern mal weitere Meinungen lesen und vor allem bei welcher Größe ihr welchen Rahmen so fahrt.


----------



## p00nage (21. Mai 2017)

Seit gestern ist es endlich Fahrfertig. Am Fahrwerk muss ich aber nochmal ran, hat hier jemand ein Grundsetup für mich? 75-80kg.


----------



## steve99 (22. Mai 2017)

Respekt! Da hast du dir aber was feines (teures) gegönnt....Glückwunsch!

Ich habe das Slide 140 Carbon 9.0, auch das bereitet ne Menge Spass muss ich sagen. Fahre vorn 20% und hinten 25%. Bin aber auch noch am testen...
Ich fahre bei 180cm / 86SL das 18 Zoll was sehr wendig ist und für mich optimal. Das 20 Zoll war mir ne Spur zu lang und nicht so verspielt. Den Lenker habe ich jetzt gegen einen mit 20mm Rise getauscht, da das Steuerrohr doch recht kurz ist.
Meins liegt jetzt mit Pedalen und Tubeless bei 12,4kg

@Radon-Bikes: Gibt es irgendwo das Protection Plate vom Slide 140 Carbon ähnlich wie das von Cube zu kaufen?
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-protection-plate-stereo-shpc-140-27,5-ab-my2015-542421/wg_id-280


----------



## eysi (22. Mai 2017)

Fahre ein 9.0 in Größe S bei 1,70 m und SL von 79 cm. Der Reach könnte für mich gerne etwas länger sein, habe deshalb den 50 mm Vorbau gegen einen mit 60 mm getauscht. Dazu vielleicht noch, dass ich den Lenker mit nur 725 mm fahre, die 760 empfand ich als unangenehm breit.
Die Reverb ist aber fast komplett im Rahmen versenkt, das würde mit M richtig knapp mit Tendenz zu geht nicht. 

Mit den Anpassungen bin ich jetzt top zufrieden, ich kann ordentlich treten und die Abfahrtsperformance hat aus meiner Sicht nicht gelitten. 
Der Hinterbau wippt beim Treten überhaupt nicht, ich fahre den Dämpfer eigentlich immer offen, wobei die geschlossenen Stufen durchaus sehr effektiv sind - falls mal auf Asphalt oder für Sprints im Wiegetritt gebraucht.

Das Bike ist aus meiner Sicht ein sehr gelungenes All Mountain. Geht gut vorwärts und den Berg hoch, bergab kann man schon ganz gut Gas geben (die Reifen sollte man aber wirklich tauschen gegen Breitere und auf jeden Fall einen mit mehr Grip am Vorderrad - - edit: die Ausstattung von 2017 sollte passen, so habe ich jetzt auch nachgerüstet: NN in TS vorn und Rock Razor PS hinten in 2,35"). Das Gewicht ist dafür top, deutlich unter 12 kg sind gar kein Problem. 

Der Hinterbau dürfte gerne etas mehr Progression haben, ich bin aber weit fernab von einem Experten in der Einstellung. Bei einem Sag von etwa 20% und guter Traktion im Gelände nutze ich den vollen Federweg bei Drops von  einem halben Meter oder etwas mehr und kleinen Kickern ab und zu schon komplett aus, wo die Gabel noch etwas Reserve hat. Bei größeren Sprüngen also entweder Durchschlag oder mehr Dämpfung bzw. Luft und damit schlechteres Ansprechverhalten? Ist vielleicht auch normal? 

Für meinen Geschmack passt das Slide Carbon perfekt zu seinem Anforderungsprofil, mehr wäre m.E. schon Richtung Enduro, wobei es mit Sicherheit abfahrtslastigere All Mountains gibt. Das geringe Gewicht und der gute Vortrieb sind auf Touren viel wert, in der Kategorie gibt es wahrscheinlich nicht viele schnellere Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven21 (1. Juni 2017)

Hi zusammen,

interessiere mich für das SLIDE CARBON 140 10.0 2017. Wollte mal nachfragen, ob jemand es hier fährt und wie zufrieden ihr seid. Kommt das mit dem Gewicht von 11,35 ohne Pedale hin? 

VG
Sven


----------



## p00nage (1. Juni 2017)

Ich hab das 2016er mit 2017er Rahmen und umgebaut auf Eagle. Sattel von Tune, Vorbau/Lenker/Pedale von Syntace und Reifen Conti. Aktuell noch mit Schlauch bin ich bei 11,0kg (L) inkl Pedale. Also könnten die 11,35 kg gut passen. Aus dem Karton hatte das 2016er 10,7kg.


----------



## seven21 (1. Juni 2017)

p00nage schrieb:


> Ich hab das 2016er mit 2017er Rahmen und umgebaut auf Eagle. Sattel von Tune, Vorbau/Lenker/Pedale von Syntace und Reifen Conti. Aktuell noch mit Schlauch bin ich bei 11,0kg (L) inkl Pedale. Also könnten die 11,35 kg gut passen. Aus dem Karton hatte das 2016er 10,7kg.


super danke


----------



## steve99 (6. Juni 2017)

p00nage schrieb:


> Ich hab das 2016er mit 2017er Rahmen


Darf ich fragen warum du einen 2017er Rahmen hast? Hast du einen Garantiefall gehabt?


----------



## p00nage (10. Juni 2017)

Jo, war ein Garantiefall, aber durch den Versand/Montage.


----------



## Stephan88 (24. Juni 2017)

Hey,

mir hat es heute bei der zweiten Ausfahrt bei meinem Slide140 das Schaltauge hoch gebogen. Dabei wurde sogar hinten das Carbon etwas gestaucht. War bei langsamer fahrt nur ein ganz kurzer eher sanfter Kontakt mit einem kleinen losen Stein:-( keine Ahnung wie es da sogar das Carbon verletzten kann???

Nun habe ich aber ein Problem, da ich in eineinhalb Wochen eine Transalp geplant habe. Das Schaltauge 10171 ist bei bike-discount schon seit längerem nicht mehr lieferbar....Daher meine Frage hat jemand von euch eines das er mir verkaufen würde?

Stephan


----------



## danny2705 (25. Juni 2017)

Schau mal bei Cube nach. Radon hat viele Cube teile verbaut wie auch zB die Deckel am unterrohr,wo der umwerferzug durchgeht.


----------



## Stephan88 (26. Juni 2017)

So, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, bin mit der Hilfe eines Users an ein neues Schaltauge gekommen!

Allerdings habe ich nun von Radon Antwort bekommen, dass ich die ganze Sitzstrebe etc. austauschen sollte... :-( (200€) Da frage ich mich schon, was diese Art an Schaltauge als Sollbruchstelle eigentlich bringt, wenn jetzt die Strebe eh kaputt ist. Wie gesagt ist mir nur ein kleiner, loser Stein ans Schaltwerk gesprungen....wie es häufig vorkommt und was bei meinen anderen Bikes auch noch nie ein Problem war.

Weiß nun nicht was ich machen soll, da ja bei einer neuen Sitzstrebe wieder beim nächsten leichten Kontakt der Rahmen kaputt gehen könnte. Bei einem Stoß schiebt es das Schaltwerk hoch und wird in das Carbon gedrückt. Das ist für mich, wenn es so leicht geht, eine Fehlkonstruktion.
Hatte jemand von euch schon ähnliche Probleme?


Gruß
Stephan


----------



## PikayHoSo (26. Juni 2017)

Hi Stephan,

also ich fahr das Rad ja seit Ende 2015, war bei mir bisher nicht und wenn ich mein Schaltwerk so ansehe, hatte das wohl auch schon paar mal Fremdkontakt.

Vielleicht war der Steinschlag ja doch nicht so ohne oder du bist du vielleicht aufgesetzt? Möchte ja nix beschönigen, aber ich glaube ehr nicht, dass der Schlag so ohne war.

Aber blöd ist es so oder so, ich glaube ich würde auf Nummer sicher gehen und die Strebe austauschen, auch wenn vielleicht die noch paar Jahre hält und das Risiko an der Stelle nicht gar so übel erscheint.

Aber wenn du es mal verkaufen willst (wer weiß ob die Strebe dann noch lieferbar) oder halt beim Alpencross bricht, dann total doof.

Bis dann,

Patrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve99 (5. Juli 2017)

Weiß jemand wo ich die Fox Decals der Float 34 Performance Elite in Stealth bekomme wie sie am Slide 140 9.0 sind?
Bei Fox auf der Seite werde ich nicht fündig... :-(


----------



## danny2705 (6. Juli 2017)

Probiere es mal bei slik-graphics.
Gruß


----------



## wagner136 (5. März 2018)

Hi,
gerne würde ich mir ein Radon Slide Carbon 140 8.0 zulegen, weiß aber nicht, ob 16 oder 18 Zoll. Bin 171 groß, Schrittlänge 77 cm. 
Freue mich über Einschätzungen!
Viele Grüße, Roland


----------



## agadir (5. März 2018)

wagner136 schrieb:


> Hi,
> gerne würde ich mir ein Radon Slide Carbon 140 8.0 zulegen, weiß aber nicht, ob 16 oder 18 Zoll. Bin 171 groß, Schrittlänge 77 cm.
> Freue mich über Einschätzungen!
> Viele Grüße, Roland


Hi,
8 und 9 sind doch in 16" ausverkauft. Also stellt sich die Frage gar nicht.
Ich bin 1,79 groß und bekomme dieser Tage eins in L. Bei M war die Sattelstütze schon so weit raus ...
Ciao
Stephan


----------



## danny2705 (5. März 2018)

Ich bin 1,72cm und hab das bike in 18". 16" war mir zu kurz und 20" zu sperrig. Hab bei der variostütze im Zug eines Wechsels auf eine mit 150mm Hub gesetzt. Kann allen slide Carbon 140 Fahrern empfehlen ,die Pike mit 150mm zu fahren. Steht dem bike etwas besser, wenn man maximalen Spaß auf dem Trail haben möchte. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem bike.


----------



## All_mtn (11. März 2018)

Sehe gerade dass die neuen 2018 140er auf der Website langsam erscheinen, diese haben vorne ab Haus aus eine 150mm Gabel verbaut.
Die 2017er sind ja noch für einen guten Kurs zu bekommen aktuell.

Edit: Rahmengröße 16 scheint komplett ausverkauft, nur noch das Slide 160 gibts in 16 Zoll oder halt das Slide Trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agadir (12. März 2018)

Hallo,
die Pike kann man leicht mit einem anderen Air-Shaft auf 150 bringen (kostet ~25€).


----------



## agadir (31. März 2018)

wagner136 schrieb:


> Hi,
> gerne würde ich mir ein Radon Slide Carbon 140 8.0 zulegen, weiß aber nicht, ob 16 oder 18 Zoll. Bin 171 groß, Schrittlänge 77 cm.
> Freue mich über Einschätzungen!
> Viele Grüße, Roland


Ich habe das Rad nun in 20". Habe eine SL von 85.
Die Sattelstütze ist 5cm raus. Das Sattelrohr vom 18" ist 2,5cm kürzer, zudem ist da eine 125er statt 150 Reverb verbaut.
In Summe sind das 10cm. Deine SL ist 77, d.h. du hättest 2cm "Luft" bei der Sattelstütze.
Insofern sollte 18" passen.
Ciao
Stephan


----------



## SmellsLikeMe (12. April 2018)

Wird es dieses Jahr noch ein Topmodell mit CF Laufrädern geben? Bisher haben alle 18er Modelle Alu-Laufräder.

Habe ein Canyon Spectral CF 9.0 aus '15, konnte die Tage mehrfach das Slide CF 10.0 aus '17 fahren und bin begeistert vom Vortrieb/Gewicht/Handling.


----------



## agadir (22. April 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe das Slide Carbon 8.0 2017 seit ca. 6 Wochen und bin nun einige km damit gefahren.
Seit ein paar Tagen gibt es ein Knacken bei jeder Kurbelbelastung, also 2x pro Umdrehung.
Das HR hat im eingebauten Zustand leicht Spiel, auch wenn die Steckachse sehr fest angezogen ist, und knackt, wenn man es gegen dem Sattelrohr hin und her drückt.
Zum einen hat die Platte vom Schalteauge ewas Spiel in der Rahmenaufnahme und auch die Steckachse hat etwas Spiel in der Nabe (ist das normal?).
Was tun?
Stephan


----------



## agadir (24. April 2018)

Hallo,
könnte jemand mit einem Modell 2017 mal messen, wie dick das rechte Ausfallende ist (also der Teil, an dem das Schaltauge befestigt ist)?
Danke
Stephan


----------



## kalli61 (25. April 2018)

Hallo Stephan,

hab bei meinem Slide 12mm gemessen. Allerdings bei montiertem Schaltwerk.
Da kann man leider nicht so schön flächig mit dem Messschieber ran.

Gruß Kalli


----------



## Mehrsau (9. Mai 2018)

Hallo, ich hatte gerade eine unschöne Erfahrung mit meiner Schaltung als ich das erste Mal das Hinterrad raus genommen habe. Sie kam mir entgegen geflogen. 

Ist noch keinem aufgefallen, dass die Schraube, welche die Achsaufhängung und das Schaltauge verbindet viel zu kurz ist? Ich konnte von Glück reden, dass ich direkt ein Schaltauge mitgekauft habe. Die originale Schraube ist auf und davon. 

Die Schraube geht nur max 2 Umdrehungen rein. Und derjenige, der mein Rad zusammen gebaut hat, hat sie vermutlich nicht richtig angezogen.

@Radon-Bikes ist es möglich eine solche Schraube in der korrekten Länge zu bekommen?

Hier ein Bild... Ich befürchte aber, dass man es nicht all zu gut erkennt. Wie sie sehen, sehen sie nichts. Da sollte man zumindest die Schraube SEHEN.

Danke!


----------



## Mehrsau (14. Mai 2018)

*push* @Radon-Bikes *nochmal anstups*


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. Mai 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hatte gerade eine unschöne Erfahrung mit meiner Schaltung als ich das erste Mal das Hinterrad raus genommen habe. Sie kam mir entgegen geflogen.
> 
> Ist noch keinem aufgefallen, dass die Schraube, welche die Achsaufhängung und das Schaltauge verbindet viel zu kurz ist? Ich konnte von Glück reden, dass ich direkt ein Schaltauge mitgekauft habe. Die originale Schraube ist auf und davon.
> 
> ...





Mehrsau schrieb:


> *push* @Radon-Bikes *nochmal anstups*



Hi,

bei der Schraube handelt es sich um eine M3x12 Senk-Kopf-Schraube, welche bei korrekter Montage mit Schraubensicherung dort bleibt wo sie sein soll. Die Schraube dient nur als Verbindungsglied für das zweiteilige Schaltauge, bei eingebautem Zustand des Hinterrads wird das Schaltauge ja durch die Steckachse zentriert und gehalten.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Mehrsau (14. Mai 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei der Schraube handelt es sich um eine M3x12 Senk-Kopf-Schraube, welche bei korrekter Montage mit Schraubensicherung dort bleibt wo sie sein soll. Die Schraube dient nur als Verbindungsglied für das zweiteilige Schaltauge, bei eingebautem Zustand des Hinterrads wird das Schaltauge ja durch die Steckachse zentriert und gehalten.
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Danke!

Ja, nur war bei der Erstmontage keine Schraubensicherung vorhanden. Sonst wäre die Schraube ja noch da. 

Es stimmt zwar, dass die Schraube nur als Verbindungsglied dient und das Hinterrad alles festhält, nur bringt das leider nichts, wenn ich Druck auf die Schaltung ausüben muss um das Rad erst mal raus zu bekommen. Da sind zwei Gewindeumdrehungen etwas mau...

Ich schaue mal ob ich im Baumarkt eine passende Schraube finde die auch etwas länger ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

